# Nail Polish and Men



## Male Polish

I'm a straight college male, and I love nail polish. It just brightens up my day. I paint my fingers every night but remove the paint before I go out the next day. My toes are always painted though. I was curious to see who thinks it would be a good thing if more men were willing to try things out as I have.


----------



## vixie13

I think it would be fantastic if men wore polish too! Who ever said that shouldn't? Like when did that start! I love it. Go on with your bad self and wear polish. I guess to be socially exceptable you could start with more "masculine" colors and then edge into more bright and fun colors!!

Good luck! You're my hero!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I definitely see nothing wrong with it!


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup

That sounds awesome! I agree with Vixie13 and you should start with more masculine colors


----------



## Male Polish

Well right now I'm wearing a light blue on my fingers and toes, I'll probably be switching it up tonight or tomorrow. If you gals want to suggest any colors I'd gladly try them out and tell you how it goes.


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup

I would suggest like darker colors such as navy blues, browns, etc. I really like Essie's Decadent Diva. But I'm not sure how it would like on a male.


----------



## vixie13

Ooo how about the new safari green color from Sephora??!!! I want it sooo bad!! Think it's called Caught with my Khakis Down.


----------



## Male Polish

I was thinking about trying out a navy blue, think I'll go buy some darker polishes tomorrow. And I do like that green, I hope I can find that one.


----------



## Male Polish

well I went with a platinum for my fingers for now, but I'm definitely going for a navy blue tomorrow


----------



## Male Polish

I gotta say I'm loving this navy blue, think i'll leave it on all weekend


----------



## Thefemaleclown

Guys + Nail Polish = hot hot hot. Whenever I think of guys in polish I always think of Spike from Buffy the Vampire slayer. I agree with the above statements, that dark colors would be best to start with.


----------



## llehsal

I just LOVE men with nail polish!!  I just find it soooooo sexy!!  Silver looks GREAT on men!


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup

Awesome! Which color is it?


----------



## Male Polish

It's Opi's Russian Navy, it's a dark blue with a purple tint to it. It looks awesome.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

You should post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Male Polish

This is the Russian Navy color


----------



## Male Polish

here's the silver one I tried out


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

My boyfriend wears nail polish, he really likes black polish and dark purple &amp; reds that almost look black, he likes matte the best so he mostly uses essies matte about you. I dont think there is anything wrong with guys wearing nail polish.


----------



## Male Polish

I tend to stick with darker polishes most of the time but I do like very light ones as well.  I don't really like bright colors all that much.  I also like my nails to have a shine to them so I haven't tried a matte polish yet.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

> Originally Posted by *Male Polish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tend to stick with darker polishes most of the time but I do like very light ones as well.  I don't really like bright colors all that much.  I also like my nails to have a shine to them so I haven't tried a matte polish yet.



LOL i someday want to get my bf into light colors, but for now im happy he wears polish. when i first heard about matte i wasn't a fan... i prefer glossy finishes over matte still but since we got essie matte about you, i started liking the matte look. it looks good with a glossy combo too.


----------



## Male Polish

I'll have to give matte a try one of these days


----------



## Male Polish

My girlfriend wants me to get a french manicure with her on friday.  I'm gonna give it a shot, but I'm not sure how the white tip will look on me.


----------



## mariposa54

OH, what color is that multi-silver color?!  That is super fun, especially for summer!


----------



## divadoll

What colour is this??? I must have it!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Male Polish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's the silver one I tried out


----------



## Male Polish

it is china glaze platinum silver


----------



## gennett21

I am not a big fan of men wearing nail polish but hey, it's not about what I and others think it's about what you think. If your ok with it that's all that matter. I love the colors you posted though I will have to check those out.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I really like that navy but that silver one is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Male Polish

Well overall I have to say that the manicure/ pedicure was a very pleasant experience, I got a few weird looks, but it didnt bother me.  I do like the white tip my girlfriend told me to try.  I'm gonna go get a green polish in a few days to try out,  if anyone has any other suggestions, I'd love to try them too.


----------



## Steffi

That picture looks more like China Glaze OMG(holographic finish) than Platinum Silver(which I own and is basic silver).  If you like silver and can find Millenium, I'd get that one. That's my FAVORITE silver.  Such a smooth silver finish with no brushstrokes.

I wish more men would wear nail polish. Seriously.  Then maybe they'd understand my addiction (I own over 400 bottles..and a few more on the way..



)


----------



## katana

I like nail polish on a man, especailly on his toes! I think its hot.
I like men who care for and pamper themselves, taking care of their nails is a great thing.
We have a few threads about it,
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/106794/nail-polish-for-men
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/88593/matte-finish-nail-polish-manglaze
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/102797/orly-nails-for-males
and many more. I did a post on the makeuptalk blog about it months ago, as well. I will have to find and post the link to it.


----------



## BreAnnNicole

AH! I just read this entire thread to my DH! I have been trying REALLY hard to get him to wear nail polish out! He'll let me paint his ring finger with a masculine color sometimes but that's about as far as we get. I think nail polish on a guy is super hot! I wish more men felt as confident about their sexuality as you do...you are to be commended! 

@Katana I really want that blog link when you find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna make him read your article hehe


----------



## divadoll

I'm really not crazy about men with polish.  I like my DH with a good manicure but buffed or clear polish is what I would prefer.  It's not really about the sexuality although he is construction where its a giant boys club.  The men there are all old school and noone would take him seriously.


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really not crazy about men with polish.  I like my DH with a good manicure but buffed or clear polish is what I would prefer.  It's not really about the sexuality although he is construction where its a giant boys club.  The men there are all old school and noone would take him seriously.



I can definitely see how where you work could effect if you were able to pull this off or not. Much the same as where you work can determine if tattoos/piercings are appropriate or not. To me, I really don't think any of those things should effect employment but unfortunately it does.

p.s. that's a good ? of the day. what job does your s/o do?... just a thought


----------



## divadoll

that'll be tomorrow's QOTD!  thanks.  It sometimes is hard to think up questions.  My DH is in construction management.  When you are dealing with millions - $100 of millions to $billions, your reputation and your friends' reps precede you.  My DH family have been in construction for many generations, they built lots in Canada.  My husband has worked with men who worked with his father, grandfather and his great uncle.  They all wanna see that he is cut from the same block.  There really is no room for people to question why you have nail polish on.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189

Chanels Peridot is a really pretty greenish yellow color. It's like a green color that's got a yellow duo chrome.





Butter Londons Wallis is another really pretty green color.


----------



## william55623

How about the red colour.

I think it is should be looks sexy.


----------



## 13Bluestar97

I would love it if I could do my boyfriend's nails at his house XD

Men and nail polish- that's be great! If they can wear pink and purple, they can wear nail polish ^^


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that'll be tomorrow's QOTD!  thanks.  It sometimes is hard to think up questions.  My DH is in construction management.  When you are dealing with millions - $100 of millions to $billions, your reputation and your friends' reps precede you.  My DH family have been in construction for many generations, they built lots in Canada.  My husband has worked with men who worked with his father, grandfather and his great uncle.  They all wanna see that he is cut from the same block.  There really is no room for people to question why you have nail polish on.


 No problem, I don't think I could come up with a new question every single day. At some point you have to run out lol

Whoa yeah! That is definitely understandable in his profession! A lot to live up to too I'm sure!


----------



## SarahNerd

I like painted nails on men, especially if it's part of a punky or gothy look.  My husband won't have anything to do with it, although with our three daughters he's waken up to find painted toenails several times.


----------



## divadoll

LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like painted nails on men, especially if it's part of a punky or gothy look.  My husband won't have anything to do with it, although with our three daughters he's waken up to find painted toenails several times.


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like painted nails on men, especially if it's part of a punky or gothy look.  My husband won't have anything to do with it, although with our three daughters he's waken up to find painted toenails several times.



I didn't know you had kiddos Sarah! This cracked me up bc my DD Piper loves to paint my DH's toes too bahahaha


----------



## Ray Louis

I am Male and wear a color called Naked Ivory on my fingernails all the time, No one has ever said anything. The brand is Orly


----------



## BreAnnNicole

> Originally Posted by *Ray Louis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am Male and wear a color called Naked Ivory on my fingernails all the time, No one has ever said anything. The brand is Orly



I own this color and it's really nice for doing an "american tip" on your nails too. It looks very natural whether you use it on the tip or on the whole nail. I found a pic so that any guys who are thinking of starting slowly can check it out!


----------



## katana

BB Couture has an entire collection of polishes for men. (I think some are modeled on woman as well though) http://www.bbnailpolish.com/Mens-Nail-Products.htm

There are a few other brands with nail polish gears towards men too.


----------



## katana

Male celebrities with pedicures....


----------



## addiemartin

I think nail polish on mens toes is alright but not gonna lie think it's a bit wierd on their finger nails...


----------



## Ray Louis

Hi

I am a Male and I too love to wear polish. I started to wear fingernail polish full time and no one has said anything about it. I wear a color called Naked Ivory (Orly Brand) It is the next thing to natural color.


----------



## JakeK01

Silver is one of my favorite colors too.  I wear it on my toes regularly.  It just looks great - a lot better than my natural nails which are not that even-colored.

Glad there are many of you open-minded gals out there who think this is cool on a guy!


----------



## JakeK01

Hey Katana, I'm one of the models on the BB Couture website and I can assure you that they get a lot of business from both men and women from their men's nail polish line.  They offer some pretty cool colors that you just can't find anywhere else, colors that look masculine but work equally well for women who just want to bit of edge to their look.

Thanks for the endorsement!

- Jake K.


----------



## katana

> Originally Posted by *JakeK01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Katana, I'm one of the models on the BB Couture website and I can assure you that they get a lot of business from both men and women from their men's nail polish line.  They offer some pretty cool colors that you just can't find anywhere else, colors that look masculine but work equally well for women who just want to bit of edge to their look.
> 
> Thanks for the endorsement!
> 
> - Jake K.



Hello Jake,

The colours are definitely geared towards a more masculine crowd, being darker shaded and with equally cool sounding names. I can see why women too would want to wear or collect some of the line. The colours are great and there are so many to choose from.

Nail polish is very unisex in my opinion, but I am glad to see that companies are taking the time to market polishes toward men, making them feel more comfortable in making their purchases.

I love a man with well manicured nails and polish on his toes!


----------



## Karren

Yeah! Same here. I love nail polish!! Usually I wear Orly Nails for males clear matte... At work... Not a very accepting place for male nail polish.... Otherwise I wear mainly reds... Matches my lipsticks! Lol.


----------



## ToePolishSteve

Vixie, I love you! You're exactly right - who says we can't?


----------



## ToePolishSteve

@DivaDoll - I wear polish BECAUSE I work in construction! I'm required to wear steel-toe boots all day, they're poorly ventilated, they trap moisture and breed nastiness. Polish hides the nastiness, allowing me to wear sandals, which increases exposure to light and air, making my feet healthier. AND, the polish protects my toenails from moisture and prevents reinfection. AND the polish looks good!

I can't find one good reason not to wear polish!


----------



## Betty Li

I just LOVE men with nail polish!!,could you post some pics ?


----------



## ToePolishSteve

Thank you, Betty Li! This one's for you...


----------



## BreAnnNicole

OOo so pretty @ToePolishSteve what color are you wearing?! ?!


----------



## ToePolishSteve

Thank you, BreAnn! That's the first color I ever wore, on the first day I wore it... it's Sally Hansen's "Party Girl Creme". (I lost a bet in July, I HAD to wear pink nail polish on my toes for a week... and show them in public... and take photos in public... and post the photos on my FB and dating site profiles - my friends are evil! But... imagine my surprise when I DIDN'T develop a sudden urge to date guys! It was almost like the nail color had nothing at all to do with who I am... it's just awesome color, on my toes!)

Anyway, thanks again! I've read that you've tried to get your BF to let you paint his... I wish you luck! If you want.. tell him that I said that the bold, confident, independent defiance of meaningless cultural prejudice.... is actually more "manly" than doing exactly what everyone else does, cowering in the center of the "herd" out of FEAR that some stranger might disapprove.


----------



## Ray Louis

I can't beleve this, but alot of the women I talk to love my nail polish. Now Women talk to me all the time and suggest different colors. I met my current girl friend wearing this color. Burnt Orange. The bottom picture is Copper color Magnetic polish.


----------



## Karren

Nice, Ray!! Too bad my wife isn't one of those women... **sigh**


----------



## Hezzie

I don't think I would like my husband to wear nail polish and I know for a fact that he wouldn't. But toe nail polish, in like black or dark blue, wouldn't be so bad. But hey, for those guys that want to wear it, more power to ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@toepolishsteve- love the pic on the beach!


----------



## ToePolishSteve

Thank you, Hezzie!

One thing I discovered about nail polish is that it works just like the paint on my car. I mean - I work in heavy construction, I have to wear steel-toe boots all day. They have no ventilation at all, so they trap moisture and breed nastiness. I've always, forever, been terribly embarrassed to let anybody see my feet. But the paint hides the fugliness, and it protects my toenails from the dampness and decay. That pink - "girly" as pink is - was 1000x better than my natural feet, and I was not embarrassed at all to be seen wearing it. Then, the extra exposure to light and air healed my feet completely, and (my theory..) residual solvents help prevent reinfection. By the end of the first week, I couldn't wait to change the pink for a better color, and my toes have been polished ever since!

Ladies, I'm serious - there is no real reason for guys to avoid a "masculine" color on their toes... and there's actually a good reason for men TO wear nail color. If your man has foot/shoe problems like I did... PLEASE encourage him to let you paint his toes! OPI's "Roadhouse Blues", BB Couture's "Grenade", ManGlaze's "Matte is Murder" (black, matches a Glock 9, google "Scrangie Glock" to see a photo..) or "Santorum" (reddish espresso matte brown - you'll like it on you with a gloss topcoat..) are all excellent choices for men. Take one week to try it, then see how you both feel about it.

Hezzie, here's a blue I wore - "Blue My Mind" by OPI.


----------



## joyanu

hai

your information is good use the my beauty.

[*edited by mod-links removed*


----------



## Hezzie

That looks awesome! My hubby wears boots all day, he paints cars, but he's never had an issue with his toe nails, that I know of. I actually asked him last night if I could paint his toes and it was an unequivocal no lol You have really nice feet btw.



> Originally Posted by *ToePolishSteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, Hezzie!
> 
> One thing I discovered about nail polish is that it works just like the paint on my car. I mean - I work in heavy construction, I have to wear steel-toe boots all day. They have no ventilation at all, so they trap moisture and breed nastiness. I've always, forever, been terribly embarrassed to let anybody see my feet. But the paint hides the fugliness, and it protects my toenails from the dampness and decay. That pink - "girly" as pink is - was 1000x better than my natural feet, and I was not embarrassed at all to be seen wearing it. Then, the extra exposure to light and air healed my feet completely, and (my theory..) residual solvents help prevent reinfection. By the end of the first week, I couldn't wait to change the pink for a better color, and my toes have been polished ever since!
> 
> Ladies, I'm serious - there is no real reason for guys to avoid a "masculine" color on their toes... and there's actually a good reason for men TO wear nail color. If your man has foot/shoe problems like I did... PLEASE encourage him to let you paint his toes! OPI's "Roadhouse Blues", BB Couture's "Grenade", ManGlaze's "Matte is Murder" (black, matches a Glock 9, google "Scrangie Glock" to see a photo..) or "Santorum" (reddish espresso matte brown - you'll like it on you with a gloss topcoat..) are all excellent choices for men. Take one week to try it, then see how you both feel about it.
> 
> Hezzie, here's a blue I wore - "Blue My Mind" by OPI.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Ive come across many soldiers that get pedi's and paint their toe nails... get them designed and everything.  They love it!


----------



## Janet Wyrock

I wear red nail polish most of the time on both my toes and fingernails.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never had anyone say anything negative.


----------



## YYCguy

Hello all, I am a  mostly normal (




) 42 year old married guy here, and I love to keep my toe nails painted. This started when I was a teenager and has carried on throughout my life. Every girlfriend I had knew and thought it was great, my wife was completely fine with it from the beginning, my daughter has always known and has been with me for pedicures, but I never fealt comfortable enough to show my friends or go out in public. I'll admit, I was scared about the reaction it would receive and what people would say. The funny thing about this is I am a pretty strong willed guy and don't really care about what people think and have no problem telling people off if need be, but was worried about this. Last year things changed for me, and in a very positive way.

We bought a vacation home in Phoenix AZ 2 years ago and when I was in Phoenix I would keep my nails painted and wear sandals, for awhile I was convinced everybody was staring at me and would walk around people or try not to be seen. After awhile I realized nobody really cared, I did have a few comments from women and all were extremely positive, which definitely boosted my confidence. So I decided last summer that now was the time to start being me at home also, and was sure I was going to get some grief from my buddys. Again, no one cared. I have heard a few jokes but everyone, friend and their wives, their kids, my dad, my in-laws, have seen me proudly showing off my toes nicely painted and well taken care of and seriously everything is positive. I have had to share my nail polish a few times now with friends wives who love the colour I am wearing! I have been on vacation a few times and worn sandals exclusively, Vegas, Mexico and always in Phoenix. Again no one says anything, and those that do always have a compliment. I really can't tell you how great it feels to just be a normal guy showing off a nice pedicure, what was I scared of all those years?

Funny things is the lady who does my pedicures, and those before her, have told me they have men almost everyday in their spas. So this is definitely a pretty common thing, it's just that everyone seems to be hiding it. I have yet to see another guy in public with painted toes but wish that all those that keep it hidden would just start doing it and be proud! As far as I am concerned now this is perfectly socially acceptable, makes me happy and the world a better place.





Now, if I only had more space for my OPI and BB Couture collections.


----------



## katana

WhooooHoooo!!

Congrats on having the courage to step out of your comfort zone and live your life the way you want!

Life is too short to care what others think and live the way your peers find excepting for their own personal comfort level.

I love a guy with a pedicure, and nail polish on his finger nails is hot too!

Welcome to makeuptalk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *YYCguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all, I am a  mostly normal (
> 
> 
> 
> ) 42 year old married guy here, and I love to keep my toe nails painted. This started when I was a teenager and has carried on throughout my life. Every girlfriend I had knew and thought it was great, my wife was completely fine with it from the beginning, my daughter has always known and has been with me for pedicures, but I never fealt comfortable enough to show my friends or go out in public. I'll admit, I was scared about the reaction it would receive and what people would say. The funny thing about this is I am a pretty strong willed guy and don't really care about what people think and have no problem telling people off if need be, but was worried about this. Last year things changed for me, and in a very positive way.
> 
> We bought a vacation home in Phoenix AZ 2 years ago and when I was in Phoenix I would keep my nails painted and wear sandals, for awhile I was convinced everybody was staring at me and would walk around people or try not to be seen. After awhile I realized nobody really cared, I did have a few comments from women and all were extremely positive, which definitely boosted my confidence. So I decided last summer that now was the time to start being me at home also, and was sure I was going to get some grief from my buddys. Again, no one cared. I have heard a few jokes but everyone, friend and their wives, their kids, my dad, my in-laws, have seen me proudly showing off my toes nicely painted and well taken care of and seriously everything is positive. I have had to share my nail polish a few times now with friends wives who love the colour I am wearing! I have been on vacation a few times and worn sandals exclusively, Vegas, Mexico and always in Phoenix. Again no one says anything, and those that do always have a compliment. I really can't tell you how great it feels to just be a normal guy showing off a nice pedicure, what was I scared of all those years?
> 
> Funny things is the lady who does my pedicures, and those before her, have told me they have men almost everyday in their spas. So this is definitely a pretty common thing, it's just that everyone seems to be hiding it. I have yet to see another guy in public with painted toes but wish that all those that keep it hidden would just start doing it and be proud! As far as I am concerned now this is perfectly socially acceptable, makes me happy and the world a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I only had more space for my OPI and BB Couture collections.


----------



## Hezzie

TBH I prob would never even notice if some guy had his toe nails painted lol I think this is more common than we think. I'm glad everything has worked out positively for you







> Originally Posted by *YYCguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all, I am a  mostly normal (
> 
> 
> 
> ) 42 year old married guy here, and I love to keep my toe nails painted. This started when I was a teenager and has carried on throughout my life. Every girlfriend I had knew and thought it was great, my wife was completely fine with it from the beginning, my daughter has always known and has been with me for pedicures, but I never fealt comfortable enough to show my friends or go out in public. I'll admit, I was scared about the reaction it would receive and what people would say. The funny thing about this is I am a pretty strong willed guy and don't really care about what people think and have no problem telling people off if need be, but was worried about this. Last year things changed for me, and in a very positive way.
> 
> We bought a vacation home in Phoenix AZ 2 years ago and when I was in Phoenix I would keep my nails painted and wear sandals, for awhile I was convinced everybody was staring at me and would walk around people or try not to be seen. After awhile I realized nobody really cared, I did have a few comments from women and all were extremely positive, which definitely boosted my confidence. So I decided last summer that now was the time to start being me at home also, and was sure I was going to get some grief from my buddys. Again, no one cared. I have heard a few jokes but everyone, friend and their wives, their kids, my dad, my in-laws, have seen me proudly showing off my toes nicely painted and well taken care of and seriously everything is positive. I have had to share my nail polish a few times now with friends wives who love the colour I am wearing! I have been on vacation a few times and worn sandals exclusively, Vegas, Mexico and always in Phoenix. Again no one says anything, and those that do always have a compliment. I really can't tell you how great it feels to just be a normal guy showing off a nice pedicure, what was I scared of all those years?
> 
> Funny things is the lady who does my pedicures, and those before her, have told me they have men almost everyday in their spas. So this is definitely a pretty common thing, it's just that everyone seems to be hiding it. I have yet to see another guy in public with painted toes but wish that all those that keep it hidden would just start doing it and be proud! As far as I am concerned now this is perfectly socially acceptable, makes me happy and the world a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I only had more space for my OPI and BB Couture collections.


----------



## DonnaJ

> Originally Posted by *Male Polish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well overall I have to say that the manicure/ pedicure was a very pleasant experience, I got a few weird looks, but it didnt bother me.  I do like the white tip my girlfriend told me to try.  I'm gonna go get a green polish in a few days to try out,  if anyone has any other suggestions, I'd love to try them too.



The first time I got a mani/pedi I told my husband he needs to have one! OMG it's so relaxing and you feel so pampered. Of course he said no even when I told him, hell you don't have to have them put on polish if you don't want to. He could have just had his nails shaped and buffed, but some guys! *hmph!* So stuck in their ways and societies boxes.


----------



## DonnaJ

> Originally Posted by *JakeK01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Katana, I'm one of the models on the BB Couture website and I can assure you that they get a lot of business from both men and women from their men's nail polish line.  They offer some pretty cool colors that you just can't find anywhere else, colors that look masculine but work equally well for women who just want to bit of edge to their look.
> 
> Thanks for the endorsement!
> 
> - Jake K.



I actually like the mens line better than the womens since the colors usually are more interesting and different, the kind you don't find anywhere else. I don't like pinks, reds, the expected colors, as much. (I will still wear them and buy them, but do like different and new shades so much more.)


----------



## DonnaJ

There are a couple of colors I thought of immediately that I think would look great on a guy, they are the newer colors from Rimmel Lasting Finish. The first is Hard Metal, it's a steel blue metallic. The other is Rags to Riches and it's an olive green metallic. Great colors!


----------



## americanclassic

it's definitely attention-grabbing just because it's not a common sighting; although it might induce some curiosity from observers, it's definitely not a bad thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stackhouse

I love men with painted nails, I think definitely more guys should try it. In my experience when you ask a guy if you could paint his nails (either toe- or fingernails) they first act a bit reluctant but usually end up with saying "Well ok, if you really want to..." and afterwards they love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think guys should be afraid of wearing nail polish, it's sexy and whenever I see a man with nail polish I immediately get the impression that he must be a confident person.


----------



## ToePolishSteve

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks awesome! My hubby wears boots all day, he paints cars, but he's never had an issue with his toe nails, that I know of. I actually asked him last night if I could paint his toes and it was an unequivocal no lol You have really nice feet btw.


 Thank you, Hezzie! The funny thing is, before I discovered color in July, I was so embarrassed by my feet that I couldn't let anybody see them! I really was the guy wearing old sneakers into the lake at the beach.

Try this - buy a bottle of something "manly". Dark hunter green. OPI's "Roadhouse Blues" or "Blue My Mind". Show this bottle to your hubby and say "I would love to see this on you, it would mean a lot to me... and we can take it right off if it looks bad. But, it's up to you. Let me know when you're ready... until then, it's right here, and this bottle is the remover". It might take him a week or two - but I bet that by Valentines Day, he'll have thought about it enough to say "OK". Four days before Valentines, put it on YOUR toes, make sure he sees them. He just might surprise you for Valentines Day! (You might also notice the level in the bottle dropping - he'll probably try it on in private before letting you know...) Good luck!


----------



## L1011

YYC, where do you get pedicures in PHX?  Been wearing a long time, rarely in public.  Like blues, but will wear most anything.  Why not?  Its fun


----------



## YYCguy

I'm not sure if we can post spas names in here so I sent you a PM L1011. I will say they are extremely friendly and do a great job!


----------



## Caryatid

I LOVE nail polish on men. I'm bringing one of my good friends a nail polish to try out today -- Loredana, by Zoya. It's a matte, which always looks super nice on guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ts3232

Hello I am I phoenix az and wear nail polish. I recently began wearing it in public although on very select low traffic places. I have been thinking of going to and catching a movie just to show my pedi. However I have not seen any men in public with nail polish. I wish the trend would not take off faster. Maybes we should make it a night at the movies for men with nail polish. Something to get it going.


----------



## Janet Wyrock

> Originally Posted by *ts3232* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello I am I phoenix az and wear nail polish. I recently began wearing it in public although on very select low traffic places. I have been thinking of going to and catching a movie just to show my pedi. However I have not seen any men in public with nail polish. I wish the trend would not take off faster. Maybes we should make it a night at the movies for men with nail polish. Something to get it going.
> 
> Would you be wearing open toe shoes or sandals to expose your toenails? Shouldn't be to much exposure to the public at a movie theater. I have gone completely dressed to the movies and there were very few people in the lobby when I went in and also at the confection counter to buy popcorn. I don't pass as a female very well, but was not denied a ticket to see the movie. I seen "My Week With Marilyn" Thanksgiving day and then "The Descendants" on Christmas Day. It was in Minneapolis, MN so did not wear open toe shoes.


----------



## Jennifer3310

I don't have a problem with guys wearing polish. My boyfriend lets me try out my polish on his nails before I do them on mine. He doesn't keep them on long though. I say whatever floats your boat, and go for it!


----------



## ts3232

So I got a toe ring this weekend. Its kind of thin but still looks hot. I am looking forward to purchasing a spiral toe ring along with an ankle bracelet.


----------



## ts3232

Dud you should shave your legs. In my opinion polish and hair don't go hand in hand. Feet and nail polish tend to look alot hotter with a nice pair of shaved legs.


----------



## Hezzie

You're welcome! You def don't need to hide those feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He's not interested lol Its ok with me. He likes to help me pick my colors (he paints cars so hes really into color) and that's good enough for me. At least he takes an interest. He always gives me advise about what base color to use for my eyeshadow (when I use a colored base) as well. I'll settle for that LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *ToePolishSteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, Hezzie! The funny thing is, before I discovered color in July, I was so embarrassed by my feet that I couldn't let anybody see them! I really was the guy wearing old sneakers into the lake at the beach.
> 
> Try this - buy a bottle of something "manly". Dark hunter green. OPI's "Roadhouse Blues" or "Blue My Mind". Show this bottle to your hubby and say "I would love to see this on you, it would mean a lot to me... and we can take it right off if it looks bad. But, it's up to you. Let me know when you're ready... until then, it's right here, and this bottle is the remover". It might take him a week or two - but I bet that by Valentines Day, he'll have thought about it enough to say "OK". Four days before Valentines, put it on YOUR toes, make sure he sees them. He just might surprise you for Valentines Day! (You might also notice the level in the bottle dropping - he'll probably try it on in private before letting you know...) Good luck!


----------



## Hezzie

Please keep in mind our terms of service when posting. Rule #1 is to be polite when posting. Also, constructive criticism is to be given only when asked for. Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *ts3232* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dud you should shave your legs. In my opinion polish and hair don't go hand in hand. Feet and nail polish tend to look alot hotter with a nice pair of shaved legs.


----------



## amberlamps

3 of my favorite "masculine" nail shades come from OPI (I'm female though)

1. Russian Navy (I wear this a LOT)





2. Give Me Moor!





3. Here Today... Aragon Tomorrow.





(I googled these images)


----------



## Jake1234

Hezzie, what you say about more couples sharing this interest is certainly true of my wife and I.  We get pedicures together and have even painted each other's toenails a few times.

This all began about four years ago when I complimented her on a really cool deep blue she was painting her toes with.  I hadn't seen a color like that before (mostly only reds and pinks) but thought this color was really different and fun.  She then offered to paint mine with it and so I accepted.  It looked pretty decent on my toenails too so I just kept wearing it, and after a few days I was hooked!  We experienced our first (well, my first anyway) pedicure together shortly thereafter and I wasn't intending to get color on mine but the cute Asian gal doing my pedicure asked me if I wanted polish so I asked her for a suggestion and she selected a deep gray shade.  It was a pretty exciting experience!!

Since then I have tried many shades but I tend to like darker more earthy colors like deeper greens, blues, grays and black.  My wife and I only share a few of them since she tends to prefer brighter colors.

It is refreshing to see that this is not just something that only my wife and I enjoy but it appears that there are many more couples like us.   That's pretty cool. 

Thank you for the great discussion!!

Jake


----------



## Hezzie

Hi Jake!! That's so fun!! Its always good for couples to have something special that they can do together, no matter what that might be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jake1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hezzie, what you say about more couples sharing this interest is certainly true of my wife and I.  We get pedicures together and have even painted each other's toenails a few times.
> 
> This all began about four years ago when I complimented her on a really cool deep blue she was painting her toes with.  I hadn't seen a color like that before (mostly only reds and pinks) but thought this color was really different and fun.  She then offered to paint mine with it and so I accepted.  It looked pretty decent on my toenails too so I just kept wearing it, and after a few days I was hooked!  We experienced our first (well, my first anyway) pedicure together shortly thereafter and I wasn't intending to get color on mine but the cute Asian gal doing my pedicure asked me if I wanted polish so I asked her for a suggestion and she selected a deep gray shade.  It was a pretty exciting experience!!
> 
> Since then I have tried many shades but I tend to like darker more earthy colors like deeper greens, blues, grays and black.  My wife and I only share a few of them since she tends to prefer brighter colors.
> 
> It is refreshing to see that this is not just something that only my wife and I enjoy but it appears that there are many more couples like us.   That's pretty cool.
> 
> Thank you for the great discussion!!
> 
> Jake


----------



## chrisgale200

Awesome...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jjay

> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AH! I just read this entire thread to my DH! I have been trying REALLY hard to get him to wear nail polish out! He'll let me paint his ring finger with a masculine color sometimes but that's about as far as we get. I think nail polish on a guy is super hot! I wish more men felt as confident about their sexuality as you do...you are to be commended!
> 
> @Katana I really want that blog link when you find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna make him read your article hehe


 Wow, I was looking into trying this for myself as a guy, but wasnt sure how women would feel about it.  After reading this and some other suggestions on another post, I got the nerve up to make an appointment at a salon for a mani/pedi.  It was an incredible expeience and the women there were so enthuisatic that I was giving it a try.  I actually went with Misa's "Bourbon on the Rocks" after reading about it here and it looks awesome on me!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130575/misa-high-society-winter-collection-2012


----------



## Maxxdog

I am a guy in my 50's I get weekly manicures, and always get a color.  The gal who does my nails had often told me that I have nicer nail than most of her female clients.  I have even ventured out into the brighter colors, last week, as an example, I wore OPI Red Lights Ahead Where?.  I can even do a pretty good job painting them on my own.  I know that this isn't the norm, but why not, to me its a form of self expression.  Yes!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm personally not a fan of polish on guys, but I also don't have a problem with it. It's just not something I find particularly attractive. But it's not like I'm really a fan of facial hair either. That sort of thing.


----------



## Evlin

There is very good thing, you know so many boys wear nail polish and it really looks very hot.


----------



## DavaL

Nothing is wrong ,we should do whatever we like that would not hurt others and make ourselves happy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

My hubby used to let me paint his toenails black.  He was doing MMA fighting at the time, and it was hilarious when the guy he was fighting would notice and get all "nervous" about fighting a guy with painted toenails. 



 He can't do it anymore because of his job, but I think he misses it


----------



## amandagreen

You should be however you want to be! You only live life once and if wearing nail polish is your thing, then go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubyblood

Quote: Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys + Nail Polish = hot hot hot. Whenever I think of guys in polish I always think of Spike from Buffy the Vampire slayer. I agree with the above statements, that dark colors would be best to start with. 

OMG I agree! Spike was hot in that and Angel. I only wish Angel wore polish as well. I just liked angels hair better lol!  Most of the guys I had a crush on in high school wore black nail polish. Put black polish on a pale guy with long hair and be still my heart! Bahahahah its just so funny my guy is tan with no hair and doesn't understand my love of polish.


----------



## Steve63130

I am a semi-retired guy who owns his own business and got into nail polish a half dozen years ago. My nails tend to split easily and looked really crappy, so while my wife was getting her hair done at the salon, I asked if they do manicures for men, and of course they did, so I had my first professional mani, and wow, what a difference! I was impressed. I didn't get any polish that first time, but I returned a month later and got clear polish. Then the nail tech suggested a pale pink color, and it was almost clear but gave a better result. I asked about pedicures and she said it's the ultimate in pampering, so I figured why not? Well, I was really hooked and have been getting professional manis and pedis ever since!

I've never been fond of dark "masculine" (whatever that means) colors. I'm into metallics. I love copper best as I have a reddish complexion. I have on Sally Hansen's Golden Rose right now - it's a light copper color and looks great on me. I've also done silver and gold, but gravitate back to copper. I've had Sally Hansen's Antique Bronze, and a similar color called "Spicy Chocolate" (forgot the brand). In non-metallics I love OPI's "Nomad's Dream," and Jessica's "Nutter Butter."

I have no problem going everywhere in public with my fingernails and toenails on display. I love wearing sandals and it's a lot more interesting to see painted toenails than plain ones, so today I have on a rich medium brown color (rather dark, I admit - probably the darkest color I've tried). It looks good, but I still prefer the metallics!

I have also indulged in nail art. The gal who used to work at the salon I go to was very artsy and would do pumpkins and witch's hats for Halloween, green shamrocks for St. Patrick's day, and starts and stripes, or fireworks for 4th of July. Fun stuff!

Somebody once said that "Confidence (in a guy) is sexy!" I guess it's true. I've had some compliments from women, and an occasional question from a guy, but I've never had any bad comments. I'm sure people noticed who were turned off by it, but hey, it's MY thing, not theirs. I do it for me. I don't do tattoos, so this is my body art! And my wife is okay with it. She would not be fond of my wearing bright reds and other "femme" colors, but the less obvious metallics are fine with her.

We only go around once in life, so make it count!

Steve


----------



## randyk

I'm a 64 year old straight male and enjoy taking care of my nails and wearing nail polish...


----------



## DaveCooper

I'm a straight, otherwise masculine male (6'4, 240 lbs), but I love growing, manicuring and polishing my nails. The longest I've grown then is almost one inch.


----------



## imagelaser

I tend to stick with darker polishes most of the time but I do like very light ones as well. I don't really like bright colors all that much. I also like my nails to have a shine to them so I haven't tried a matte polish yet.


----------



## imagelaser

it's beautiful!!! Ulta has some essence polishes but not I love bad boys or absolutely blue. I'm in a periwinkle kick. ill be checking the site to see if they restock those.


----------

